
The 7 Books Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella Says You Need to Lead Smarter - stablemap
https://www.fastcompany.com/40457479/the-7-books-microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-says-you-need-to-lead-smarter
======
stablemap
Forgive their title, if you can.

